# PC based Media Player



## MishMouse (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good PC based media player that adds a good interface to your media?
I currently use the Apple Quick time player to play my MP4 movies.

Eventually my goal is to pick up one of those media player boxes that has network access.
But, that is still a couple of years down the road as I need to upgrade my network before that is possible.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

There are so many, and this is an area that I am just starting to explore myself. I am using my PS3 to connect to my PC. I plan on getting a few HD tracks but need to "play" a bit more first. I am sure that someone with much more experience than I will chime-in with more info, but I'll be happy to add more as I add it to my system.

FWIW-The Logictech Squeezebox is quite popular.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

XBMC - free and looks great and manages network media even better....


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll be trying XBMC in the near future. The players I have used on a daily basis for the last several years are VLC and Media Player Classic - Home Cinema.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

if you have a smart phone winamp has a remote app.works great ive been using it for a couple months now.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've used XBMC and the Media Browser add on for Windows Media Center. Both are good but each has it's own quirks and plusses. Both can integrate with MPC-HC for playback.

For my money Media Browser is the best option if you're just viewing movies and TV shows. If you're looking for one program that will do movies and music (including FLAC files) I'd use XBMC.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

splashtop is another smart phone,or tablet app.it can totally control your pc.you will have what looks to be your pc's desktop.on your mobile devices screen.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

I love XBMC. I've been using it for years, since the first versions that were made for the xbox. My old chipped xbox still runs it to this day in another room. 

XBMC is the only media center application I've been able to find that doesn't choke on my music collection. Pair it with a good remote, or even (as I do) use the XBMC android remote.

You'll get addicted and never be able to use anything else.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

XBMC struggles with my music collection. Every time I fire it up it loads in music information for the first minute. It's perfectly useable after that though.

I quit using it for movies since the app has a bug when interfacing with MPC-HC and the MadVR renderer. If XBMC is set to 'minimize' when the movie is playing and the file has interlaced video, the activity on my graphics card spikes through the roof and it starts dropping frames like crazy. If you don't let XBMC minimize then it works fine, but the program is unresponsive for the first 20 seconds or so after you end a movie. Not a dealbreaker, just soemthing to be aware of.


----------



## rantanamo (May 13, 2010)

I know its unpopular on many boards like this, but I just use Windows Media Center. Use a codec pack like Sharky's and if you want a prettier interface install media browser and then you can do pretty much anything. Then you will have the option to add a tv tuner in the future if you like.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been using J River Media Center for the last year and it works fine for me. I use it with ANYDVD for playing my Bluray DVDs. I also use it for playing ripped Bluray DVDs, and all of my music. In addition it is also used for viewing misc picture formats. It seems to be a excellent all around product to me.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

rantanamo said:


> I know its unpopular on many boards like this, but I just use Windows Media Center. Use a codec pack like Sharky's and if you want a prettier interface install media browser and then you can do pretty much anything. Then you will have the option to add a tv tuner in the future if you like.


Media Browser does work pretty well with WMC, but I'm not a fan of the built in player, so that's why I use the MPC-HC/MadVR combo with it. While it has a lot more configuration to do before using I find that the picture does look better in many situations.


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

rantanamo said:


> I know its unpopular on many boards like this, but I just use Windows Media Center. Use a codec pack like Sharky's and if you want a prettier interface install media browser and then you can do pretty much anything. Then you will have the option to add a tv tuner in the future if you like.


I've tried WMC a few times because I really wanted to get my music collection where my xbox360 could see it, but the few times I tried it, as soon as I specify my albums directory so that WMP can start scraping it and adding it to the library on WMC (as there's really no way to just browse files) it gets about 20% of the way through my collection and gradually slows down to the point where it hits about 30% and the whole application locks up. On a 6 core machine with 8 gigs of memory.

As far as XBMC goes, I've never had any trouble with it like some have said they did, but I use the built in players for everything, I don't ask it to launch MPC-HC or anything. 

It's probably one of those "chalk it up to personal taste" things, but I think the artist fanpic slideshows are awesome. Using an android phone with the xbmc remote is awesome too, not only do you have a slick touch-screen remote that can show album art, but if you're cranking music and someone calls you, it puts caller id on your screen and pauses the song / show 

YMMV but for me, XBMC and the Aeon Nox skin is what I've enjoyed using the most out of any media center application.


----------



## joacom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats Right!! 
Xbmc Is great! :O) I love the IMDB feature :O) and that its sortin my series in a proper way !


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I love media browser with MPC-HC for video play back. I have tried a XBMC a couple times, while I love what they are doing I am still waiting for it to not be so buggy. The main thing is I cannot find a skin and flow that I like on XBMC. Media browser has a couple plain easy to navigate skins that I really like. they look good and work very smooth. 2 thumbs up for MB!

I do keep trying XBMC , I think they are very close to something nice.


----------



## fuserules (Feb 10, 2012)

I have given up on PC based Media Center. I have tried many like Windows Media Center (still running, rarely use), XBMC, Media Portal (really liked that one, but was difficult to get working) and others.

I now have 2 WDTV Live devices that connect to a inexpensive NetTop PC that has Tversity streaming software on it. I steam audio, video and photos. I love the WDTV device it is a simple to use, inexpensive ($80 on sale) and plays lots of formats. It can connect to the internet for media as well.

A WDTV Live Hub, is similar but also has built in storage. It would be great for someone who wants a less complicated setup.

The only drawback to this is TV recording, that is still left to Windows Media Center, I will probably change to a DVR cable box instead.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

have you tried the ceton on WMC... it is great. 

WMC, plus Media browser+MPC-HC is one of the easier configs that runs flawless.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

I have tried a plethora of PC media players and the only one I could get to work with any consistancy is VLC for both Video and Audio. Video via HDMI was never an issue but because my old Onkyo HTR-550 is HDMI pass through with out audio processing I have to use SPDif optical or coax. VLC is the only player that will let me select A/52 over S/PDif for the audio device. Cyberlink PowerDVD 12 works but it is a resource hog and wants to assimilate everything like the Borg on the Starship Enterprise.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

....what was your PC set up AMD , intel, Video card?

I have an older Yammy RX-v665 and my set up is rock solid I have not rebooted my pc in 2 months except for when it updates. I use MKV and BD ISO all the time. I always start them from MediaBrowser. THe ISO always load with CyberlinkPowerDVD and the MKV's play with MPC+HC.

I don't have anything fancy. I use a core i3 and a Asrock MB.

Now if you were using Spdif/and had an older RCVR that can be an issue....


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

fschris said:


> ....what was your PC set up AMD , intel, Video card?
> 
> I have an older Yammy RX-v665 and my set up is rock solid I have not rebooted my pc in 2 months except for when it updates. I use MKV and BD ISO all the time. I always start them from MediaBrowser. THe ISO always load with CyberlinkPowerDVD and the MKV's play with MPC+HC.
> 
> ...


If this Q is directed at me. Right now I have an AMD based system with this issue, previously I had an intel i3 and Asus mainboard with the same issue. It isn't a hardware problem its just a SPDif problem which will only be rectified with a new AVR for my PC, one that is able to process audio via HDMI. Cyberlink PowerDVD lets me enable the optical output A/52 over S/PDif which passes the signal through to the Onkyo unadulterated and VLC can use the same audio parameters by importing them into the VLC filters. For some reason or another MPC HC, XBMC and Foobar is not able to do that. I use DLNA out to my BD player in the Theater Room now so I don't bother with it much anymore.


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

I use Winamp Pro for all music and WMP for all movies. (Windows 7 64b)

As for your SPDif audio out, you should only let windows manage your audio output and you shouldnt have a problem, it will not be your AVR.

Dave


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Driver Pack Solutions

Driver Pack Solutions can help older and newer computers with any out of date drivers and software issues. I have used it on a couple of older pc's and has help.

With your audio problem, once your Audio is set by Default with windows any software you run will output through your SPDif remembering your pc will only output 1 signal at a time being 1 digital or 1 analog.

Dave


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

okay, so overall its not the HTPC that was giving you the problem. Any interest in upgrading your rcvr?

look on ebay for something used. I am going to be selling my yammy on ebay soon. It handles my HTPC needs very well. Im sure you can find something that would work well in the 150$ range that's what my AVR will prob. sell for.


Trust me the HTPC quality of Audio/Video is SO much better than those WDlive pieces of garbage.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Does any one use a Trailer plug in for MB? Do you like it?


----------



## The_Beerswine (Apr 23, 2012)

XBMC..That looks so cool I can't wait to try it out.
I like how media centre looks and works but hate the fact that it doesn't play all file formats...
Open source rulles!!!!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

MPC_HC plays about every file under the sun... if you have not tried it.


----------



## xechostormx (Dec 18, 2012)

i also have to throw my hat in the ring for xbmc, its a million times better than media center could ever hope to be.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

xechostormx said:


> i also have to throw my hat in the ring for xbmc, its a million times better than media center could ever hope to be.


Ive been using JRIVER Media Center for the last 2 months . It is by far the most complete MC I have used....even better than XBMC.... the audio has advanced options for tweaking and the library is much more to my liking managing my movie files ..... Im even running a VST plugin (OZONE 5) for studio quality sound tweaks so I can super tweak all my audio files into audiophile heaven .....:bigsmile:


----------



## xechostormx (Dec 18, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Ive been using JRIVER Media Center for the last 2 months . It is by far the most complete MC I have used....even better than XBMC.... the audio has advanced options for tweaking and the library is much more to my liking managing my movie files ..... Im even running a VST plugin (OZONE 5) for studio quality sound tweaks so I can super tweak all my audio files into audiophile heaven .....:bigsmile:


nice  I am going to download it now and check it out... ill let you know my impressions.


----------



## The_Beerswine (Apr 23, 2012)

I started doing the pc media thing over 10 yr's ago back when DVD burners wern't so cheep.
Man how thing have come along. If it wasn't for the fact that you could manipulate media on a PC I would of never botherd with them, but it sparked my interest back in the late 90's with the 486...gees I remember the creative sound card I had was as big as my fore arm fitting in the ol' legacy slot back then.
Finally I picked up a 300mhz p3 and could finally play dvd's on the thing [ barley].
I always used winamp for music because of the plugins that you could get with it.
Milkdrop II is still my favorite vis.
VLC and MPC classic were used for the AV files.
I like the fact that you can resize the screen with the # buttons on the keyboard to strech the image with MPC.
Widoz media centre is ok, I use it mostly for recording TV, I like the 30second fowrd jump feature and 10 seconds back to get rid of them comercials.
Now I just finnished installing windoz 8 in the PC along with the rest of my players and so far I like what I see with XBMC. They say it has a lot of IR remote contols in it's data base. I had to cut it off because I had to go to work but I can't wait to go home and play with the new ear & eye candy. 
I just want to say thanks to the folks whom have posted their likes and dislikes about their various warez, It saves me alot of trial and error which can be a pain at times.
Here's an old picture about 10 yrs ago when I had the projector and the big sub in the system using a 1.6ghz 
P4 PC, things have changed since then but I still use the ol' peavey sp1's for midrage when I'm doing the 2.1 thing...:hsd:


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> Ive been using JRIVER Media Center for the last 2 months . It is by far the most complete MC I have used....even better than XBMC.... the audio has advanced options for tweaking and the library is much more to my liking managing my movie files ..... Im even running a VST plugin (OZONE 5) for studio quality sound tweaks so I can super tweak all my audio files into audiophile heaven .....:bigsmile:


Can you tell me how Jriver compares to media browser?






Here is a link for MB tutorial and how i works on the GUI.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I honestly have not used MB but it looks very functional.... Im using JRiver bc it has some _serious_ audio tweaks and can run VST plugins .... :clap:


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I liked jriver when I tried it.... however my biggest complaint is that a very windows based program it does not have a Windows 7/8 Phone remote app....

That is why I ended up using foobar. Foobar is free. It has lots of plugins (VST etc). Plus there is a good remote app I can use on the windows phone to control the playback.


----------



## white-outreviews (Feb 19, 2014)

IMHO - XBMC is the best media player and it's free. It still receives updates from it's many open source coders and has excellent Networking integration. Adding a folder from your network is really easy to configure, especially using a NAS. XBMC also allows you to change skins and how your media is displayed among a million other options and features.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

white-outreviews said:


> IMHO - XBMC is the best media player and it's free. It still receives updates from it's many open source coders and has excellent Networking integration. Adding a folder from your network is really easy to configure, especially using a NAS. XBMC also allows you to change skins and how your media is displayed among a million other options and features.


I believe XBMC is great for the video and eye-candy aspects, but audio wise - it can't hang with JRiver. It all depends on what your priorities are. If you are an audio person - IMHO, pay the money and get JRiver, but if you are all about skins, appearances, a very visual person, and you don't care about audio that much...XBMC. Foobar would be for a person that's audio only...it's free and not that bad. JRiver adds the best of the Audio and Video worlds into one package (IMHO). :clap:


----------



## white-outreviews (Feb 19, 2014)

prerich said:


> I believe XBMC is great for the video and eye-candy aspects, but audio wise - it can't hang with JRiver. It all depends on what your priorities are. If you are an audio person - IMHO, pay the money and get JRiver, but if you are all about skins, appearances, a very visual person, and you don't care about audio that much...XBMC. Foobar would be for a person that's audio only...it's free and not that bad. JRiver adds the best of the Audio and Video worlds into one package (IMHO). :clap:


Thank you! I will have to take a look. I'm always wanting to upgrade and make my Home Theater better, I want to start focusing on audio.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Many people like XBMC but I have always used Media Browser... I have tried XBMC many times but can never get 'into it'. Its not bad though. The new version of Media Browser is amazing. media browser 3

http://www.mediabrowser3.com/


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I just switched from XBMC to JRiver the other day due to the built in PEQ and madVR support. There's ways to get XBMC to do those too but in my case I lost some functionality of XBMC by switching the player to MPC-HC + madvr. JRiver seems nice but there's a huge learning curve. It took me a week and a half to convert my movie and TV show collection into the file name format and tagged the way JRiver liked. XBMC was much more forgiving of file naming. Also JRiver likes tags so you have to tag everything. It was a big pain to figure out how to view my untagged stuff without using the Explorer option. Once I got all my ducks in a row JRiver is pretty nice, I just wish there was more skins and a few more listing view types.


----------

